# Descending the Mount Washington Auto Road



## Kingda Ka (Aug 2, 2008)

MySpaceTV Videos: Descending the Mount Washington Auto Road by Excellence

We took a ride up to the top at 5 p.m. while it was pouring like hell and just as we got ready to go down the clouds parted.


----------

